# الادارة المثلى للأجهزة الطبية في المستشفيات



## بلال مطهر جباره (2 سبتمبر 2008)

:8:
ملفات هامة في كيفية أدارة الاجهزة الطبية في المستشفيات


----------



## مهاجر (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ بلال جزاك الله خير

تم نقل مشاركتك إلى قسم الهندسة الطبية ولك الشكر على جهدك


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله بالخير

يعطيك العافية


----------



## biogenious (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير على المجهود الكبير .

جزاك الله خير جزاء على مبادرتك الطيبة .

ننتظر مساهماتك القادمة .

تقبل احترامي وامتناني.



البغدادي


----------



## ahmed40 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك مشكوور واتمني اي واحد نه كتب مفيدة في المجال ما يبخل علينا


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مآثر العاني (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

عن جد شكرا جزيلا على مواضيعكم القيمة


----------



## مها هلا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير على المجهود الكبير


----------



## فهد الفهاد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي على هذه المواضيع الرائعه


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهد الفهاد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي بلال على هذه الملفات الرا ئعه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdi haneena2010 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاءك الله خيرا


----------

